# Lets see what you're shooting!



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Post up pics of your rigs for this year here!

Mine:

06 Switchback XT
64 lbs
G5 Optix XR sight
Ripcord rest
String Tamer
Enhancer 2000 w/S-Coil

Scott Sabertooth release

Throws my GoldTip ProHunter's w/blazers and 100 gr tips at 275 fps.

Unless they reinvent the compound, I have no desire in changing bows! Smooth as silk...










Let's see some pics of those whitetail assassins!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Edit: found a pic...not exactly as my hunting setup described below

08.5 gt500
72lbs 29"dl
Truglo pendulum slider w/ tritium pin
10" POSTEN Stab
Limdriver
GT XTs 7595s Guided by FOBs
Tipped w/ Spitfires & not realy sure yet
Home brew lighted nocks
sling by slingbraid.com....
Scott itty bitty release...

plus other crap


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Purty Posten!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Purty Posten!


 Yes they are...


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

07 Bowtech Allegiance

Barnsdale limbs 70lbs
Ranger strings and cables
Posten 11" woodsman II
Sword 3rd plan Micro sight
Ripcord Rest
Mean V suppreser


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have never owned one but dang there is just something about them Allys


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

Some mighty fine rigs so far guys!!

Here are mine:
Both bows have my strings, Slingbraid slings and Posten stabs.

Here is what I was planning on hunting with.
Alphamax 32 
72# 30" 
Ripcord rest 
HHA slider sight and Fuse quiver
It will have a black posten on it with blue insert, I just had this one on there to get a pic of the stab.









As well as the GTO is shooting it might get the sight swapped out and see woods duty over the AM though...
71# 30"amo(29.5" mods-bow ran a tad long) 
limb-driven expert II rest 
if it goes hunting it will have my old vital gear star trac sight and alpine quiver









There is a SR-71 on the way that also might sneak into the woods a little if I can get it set-up and have a while to get comfortable with it before Oct.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Vectrix XL

I still haven't set this bow up for hunting...damn lawn needs to be mowed every 5 minutes......stuff is bolted on, well some has been pulled back off now.


It'll have a Nap Smartrest (maybe a dropzone), CJ deadnuts2 sight, cascade release, doinker, JM bowsling...and some love put into it for a stealthy quiet shot. Planning on getting her all the way down to 50 decibles on the shot...:shhh:


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice stuff guys. I will post my pics later gotta get the kid in bed. But I will say my bow isn't too new or as fancy as some posted, she aint as smoothe shootin as the newer ones but she's a killer.


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

08 commander and posten combo


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

2007 Pearson Python
62#, 28" draw
Hindsight Eclipse sight
Wisker Bisquit Deluxe
Sims Ultra Limbsavers
cat whiskers on string & cables
Octane stabilizer/dampener w/extra weight on the end (old pic shows SIMS)
Vibekiller suppressor
Bowjax Bigjax cable guide rod dampener
Bowjax Knucklesaver
Kwikee Quiver
Slingbraid Doublewide wrist sling
28" Beman ICS Hunter 400 & Cabelas Stalker Extreme 55/75 (same arrow)
100 grn Muzzy 4 blade


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

My original Switchy and my DXT (love em both!) ....










Updated pic of the DXT (always a work in progress!) ....










And the arrows that I hope to bloody this fall!


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

HOYT ALPHA MAX 35 - 60 LBS - 29 1/2"
DOIKER 5" CHUBBY HUNTER STABILIZER
VAPOR TRAIL LIMB DRIVER DROP AWAY
BONE COLLECTOR 4 PIN SIGHT
QWIKEE QUIVER
BEEMAN HUNTER ELITE 400 CARBON ARROWS
HAMMER SST WASP 125 GRAIN
I love this bow set-up. My last vertical bow I'm sure at my age. Light, fast enough, smooth draw and fairly quiet. One thing Schupbach's did was modify the arrow rest area to hold the arrow. Works fantastic with nothing that I had to buy. Was totally against all this high tech stuff but I did it and have never shot more accurately!!


----------



## stickbow42 (Jul 11, 2009)

My longbows and wood arrows.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

This is my setup

Bowtech gaurdian 70lbs
PSE nova 45lbs with the AMS system


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Monster Bows Phoenix
Muzzy X-celerator arrow rest
29.5" 64lbs
10" Doinker Abomb Carbon Stabilizer
Spot Hogg-it SevenDP w/wrap
Wrist sling by Miss Jandin
TruBall SNS II
Terminator Lite Hunter 4560 w/NAP Twisters
Broadheads are a toss up between InnerlocXP or NAP Bloodrunners


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

06 bowtech tribute
62 lbs.
QAD pro series drop away (for now)











Golden Eagle 
55 lbs
hostage rest
handed down to my son 




Hopefully my son will be getting the Bowtech soon as i am still trying to convince someone i need a new Bowtech! 

I have had alot of trouble with this QAD rest and replaced it with a WB last year but i just had it set up again and the guy assures me it is right and my fletching won't touch. I have had it set up 3 other times without success so far so good.....I had no issues with the WB i just wanted to use this one cause when it is working correctly i LOVE IT! 
tjstebb


----------



## alks (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't shoot the photo now, the bow is Hoyt Trykon
with XTR Cam&1/2 cams for AlphaMax.
There's been concerns for compatibility, the whole set of strings
had to be made and lengths for all picked up experimentally 
(thanks to great expert in my area!) but finally
everything settled and the bow got:

--- max draw weight reduced to 71.5 from 73
--- the draw length matches the module installed
i.e. 29.5
--- limbs got more parallel than of Trykon and Alphamax,
almost the same as Bowtech Airborne 82d.
--- speeds for 29.5" and 350 grn 
arrow (loop on the string):
60# - 283
65# - 298
69# - 309 fps

The difference is striking: the bow shoots so smooth (no difference for
stabilizer) and draws at 65# like Trykon at 60-61#.
Just make 5 spots 1/3" size on the paper and shoot from
5 yards in the flat, 4 of 5 arrows in, a bit routine.


----------

